# The Unusual Nano Tank Thread



## binako (Aug 8, 2011)

I love this jar! Did it break when the cat knocked it over? 

I might try to find a gigantic pickle jar to plant in, though I don't think that'd necessarily be considered unusual for this forum.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

lolfail. its unfortunate that this nice jar was prematurely retired by a cat...

But here is my only planted bowl (for now) since it counts:


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

What are those plants? I see Riccia or moss @ top. Are the big ones java fern? Nice CRS btw!

Lol I forgot, here's my temporary tupper ware bowl for unplanted/extra plants. There's 2 RCS + unknown # of babies (spotted at least 2).




























Hideous I know  I just picked up a prettier 0.8 gallon plastic cube for $7 to use as a temporary shrimp holding tank.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

the plants are moss up top, and the rooted ones are a mix of pygmy chain swords and dwarf sag.


----------



## MitchellLawson (Nov 8, 2011)

Is that HC growing in that tub?


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

MitchellLawson said:


> Is that HC growing in that tub?


Yeah. One on a rock, one on ... mush?


----------



## Msouza91 (Dec 29, 2011)

Blah I wish mines was growing healthy like yours some of my plants are melting and my water is super cloudy any ideas?

Also how long should I keep my light on for since it's only half a gallon for now


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Msouza91 said:


> Blah I wish mines was growing healthy like yours some of my plants are melting and my water is super cloudy any ideas?
> 
> Also how long should I keep my light on for since it's only half a gallon for now


Your HC? I'd do a water change, maybe take it out and wash away the bad ones, or add some fauna. 

I have Malaysian Trumpet Snails in my tupperware (I threw them in all my plant bowls), there's some low-grade RCS I got from a LFS too. My plants in bowls with fauna do better, I think they eat the algae/micro-organisms that might otherwise harm the plant. 

HC I'd give it a bit more light, I have my sitting under my Aerogarden getting maybe 10 hours a day.

That plastic cube turned out to be only 0.5 gallon (upset with Amazon). I threw in a small filter (still too large for the thing), thinking of growing something in it. Definitely too small for a Betta.

To keep the unusual tank thread going... 









also note small pickle jar on right, probably for fairy shrimp farming..


----------



## Msouza91 (Dec 29, 2011)

Hmm something's wrong with my bowl because I've seen no growth in the last few weeks only melting and my duckweed browning


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

what about THIS?

162 ml


----------



## epiphany (Oct 8, 2011)

That is absolutely amazing...is there a journal on that tank or anything?


----------



## Msouza91 (Dec 29, 2011)

This is inspirational http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9vkHe84xKk

I want something like that going on


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Awesome Wen, is that a tank in a tank? More pics!


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

epiphany said:


> That is absolutely amazing...is there a journal on that tank or anything?





xenxes said:


> Awesome Wen, is that a tank in a tank? More pics!


this is a journal link: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/144504-superwens-pico-tank-162-ml.html


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Ah just saw it Wen, what is that container? Doesn't look like a fish tank. Clear tupperware?


----------



## Msouza91 (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey guys had to replace my bowl and got this in the garage 

Replaced the water. 1.5g without soil. Later I put in MGOPS and black gravel over


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

xenxes said:


> Ah just saw it Wen, what is that container? Doesn't look like a fish tank. Clear tupperware?


yes it is


----------



## depech (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow, do you have filteration at all in the tupleware?


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

lol the container's filtration is the tank that it's in  isn't that right?


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow Super Wen! You took that to a whole notha level.

Here is my unusual nano with a nana









Shot at 2011-12-30


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

depech said:


> Wow, do you have filteration at all in the tupleware?





Newman said:


> lol the container's filtration is the tank that it's in  isn't that right?


yes absolutely right


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Betta kit update:









Threw in leftover HC & frogbits. Gravel looked black before they entered water  ohwell

Filter is too big/strong for a 0.5 gal, and it was the smallest I could find. Probably will only do MTS if any fauna.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

xenxes said:


> Betta kit update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm mayb white clouds, borneo hill stream loach,or something else that likes fast moving water might work.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

no fish at all for 1/2 gallons of water, o_o


----------



## Msouza91 (Dec 29, 2011)

what about a 1.5? danio?


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

*edit: superglued some pieces of sponge to the intake, stuck another piece to the outlet, flow is slow now  and threw in a few RCS


----------



## Msouza91 (Dec 29, 2011)

So how's everyone's tanks doing?


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

excellent for me lol


----------

